# 1st pic of Baboss



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

This is my tiger oscar Baboss! if this pic doesn't work will someone please give me a link to help with pic posting please


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

well 1 out of 3 is not bad lol


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

another


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

very cool coloration! Check out those lips on the first pic!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Your oscar is a very handsome fish


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awsome fish!







I love Oscars, I wish I still had mine!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice looking oscar


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

NICE LOOKING OSCAR.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet oscar.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

nice, my fav. kind of O


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow great oscar, love the colors


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow great oscar, love the colors


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

sweet looking O


----------

